# Jet 1336 Belt Drive Bench Lathe



## yooper (Aug 20, 2015)

I am looking for help finding a manual for an older jet lathe, esp the speeds and feeds it has a quick change gear box . This is a late 70's lathe and my dad lost the manual for it.  I want t keep him active on it, he is 83y/o and he wants to learn how to do more on it. His dad could do a lot on a lathe but would never show him how to do anything on it. I am a self taught hobby machinist. So wish me luck..​


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 21, 2015)

i hope this helps out
http://www.bbssystem.com/manuals/Precision-Bench-Lathe-Operation-Instructions.pdf


----------



## Bellwether (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought a manual form Ozark Woodworker for my newly acquired 1988 13x25 jet lathe. It is not specifically for the Jet, but for the model that is badged as a Jet among other names. It looks to be the exact manual I needed. 

This is the exact manual I have---   http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/13x25-13x36-13x40-Metal-Lathe-Manual-JET-Enco-Grizzly_p_767.html


----------



## yooper (Aug 22, 2015)

Bellwether said:


> I bought a manual form Ozark Woodworker for my newly acquired 1988 13x25 jet lathe. It is not specifically for the Jet, but for the model that is badged as a Jet among other names. It looks to be the exact manual I needed.
> 
> This is the exact manual I have---   http://www.ozarkwoodworker.com/13x25-13x36-13x40-Metal-Lathe-Manual-JET-Enco-Grizzly_p_767.html


Thanks I will order one, looks like exact match


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 26, 2016)

I bought a Jet 1336-PBD in December. When new it was available as a 13 x 25, 13 x 36, or 13 x 40 with numbers to match.  It came with the manual and I would be happy to scan any of the pages for you.  This was at a time when Jet manuals were not as well done as they are now and the pages have gotten oil soaked over the years and become translucent, so the other side of the page shows through.  Also, I am making much use of the manual for the Jet BDB-1340A, which is in current production. It's free to download from Jet:
http://content.jettools.com/assets/manuals/321360A_man_EN.pdf
Except for the fact that my spindle has a threaded nose (2-1/4 x 8 TPI) and the current lathe has a D1-4 camlock chuck mount all the parts in the headstock appear to be identical.
The QCGB is slightly different between the 13xxPBD and the BDB, but I don't think that's going to be a problem for me. 
The apron appears to be identical.


----------

